
Sculptor who uses pencils as his medium - timr
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1298873/Now-thats-proper-LEAD-singer-Sculptor-carves-tiny-Elvis-tip-pencil.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 35 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1564285>

And 28 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1584017>

